# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Уведомление о необходимости оплаты смс на номер 9691

## kazam.lv

Завирусованная ОС Windows XP хочу попробовать ваш сервис в деле прежде чем чистить самому. Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

1. Отключите восстановление системы и антивирус.
2. Выполните скрипт в AVPTool:



```
begin
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 DelBHO('{5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F}');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Documents and Settings\User\Cookies\userlib.dll','');
 DeleteFile('C:\Documents and Settings\User\Cookies\userlib.dll');
BC_ImportDeletedList;
ExecuteSysClean;
ExecuteRepair(11);
ExecuteRepair(14);
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

После выполнения скрипта компьютер перезагрузится!

3. Выполните скрипт в AVPTool:



```
begin
 CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');
end.
```

Загрузите файл C:\quarantine.zip, используя ссылку http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus.php?tid=65456

4. Сделайте новый лог исследования системы.

----------


## kazam.lv

Все сделал по инструкции.

----------


## pig

А это?



> 4. Сделайте новый лог исследования системы.

----------


## kazam.lv

> А это?


Загрузите файл C:\quarantine.zip, используя ссылку http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus.php?tid=65456

*Результат загрузки*

 	Файл сохранён как091229_181022_quarantine_4b3a1bde1125a.zipРазме  р файла66697MD5e4db6b79e99fc5f4533885a0d6e43883*Файл закачан, спасибо!*

----------


## Aleksandra

Где повторный лог?

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *1*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

